# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Những thú vui không thể bỏ qua khi đi du lịch Thái Lan

## dulichnt

trước kia tôi cugn đã từng đi du lịch  Thái Lan nên co biết một số kinh nghiệm xin truyèn đạt lại cho anh em biết
Thái Lan là một đất nước ma nghanh du lịch được xác định la một mũi nhọn để phát truyển kinh tế nên du lịch ở đây mang tính công nghiệp rất cao. có 3 cái mà tôi nghĩ nếu đén Du Lịch Thái Lan mà chưa biết thi coi như chưa đi Du lịch THÁI LAN
1 - MASAGE
trước tiên nói đén Thái Lan ai cung nghĩ đó la một thiên đương sexy rất đúng ban ạ , ở đây các bạn sẽ được lựa chọn tha hồ các cô gái ma mình thích (tuy nhiên tốt hay dở cũng phải do tui tiền của bạn nữa hi hi..) tôi o bangkok cugn thử thưởng thưc rồi đó là mon goi la BODY MASSAGE trời ơi đã thiệt cái đặc biệt ở đây là NO HAND nghĩa la ko dung tay để matxa mà dùng bàn chải tự nhiên của các em hihihi....để matxa cho mình đã lắm!  :Big Grin:  cái kiểu matxa này ở VN tôi chưa thấy qua, còn rất nhiều loại masage nữa
2 - showing ( các buổi biểu diễn của các chương trình giải trí)
Nói đến showing thi có rất nhiều chương trình mang tính công ngiệp đồng bộ rất cao ví dụ như xem trại nuôi cá sấu lớn nhất thế giới ở Thái lan trời ơi nhiều vô kể (nhung nhúc như ròi) nếu té xuống chỗ này thì ko biết mình về đâu nữa, đồng thời xem buổi biểu diễn người với cá sấu vật nhau thật cơ ghê lắm  :EEK!:  , xem lơn đua , chó đua vv...mỗi khu để người ta quy hoạch lam nơi tham quan giải trí rộng đến 1000 hecta ,xong rồi chạy một lúc xem xiếc voi , khu trồng hoa Phong lan nổi tiêng thế giới,....nói chung thi xem nhiều vô kể nhưng tôi chỉ thich nhất mỗi món sexy show thôi đúng là lạ mắt chỉ có ở Thai Lan , mấy em biểu diễn nuy 100% thôi thi co mỗi cái...... thôi mà đủ trò nào cho chim vào trong , cho dao lam vào trong, quái chiêu nhất là cho cả một con ca (giống cá chuối của VN) bự khoảng 2kg vao trong ma chinh tay khách tham quan cho vào , cho vao tới 2 con lận.. em kia còn nhảy nhót chán rồi dạng thả con cá vào chậu để dưới ( cá vẫn sống) khiếp quá còn nhiều trò lắm...khi nao rỗi kể tiếp
3 - GAY ( pê đê)
Thái Lan nhất la thành phố PATAYA đúng là thiên đương của mấy gã GAY , ở Thái Lan con là nơi phẫu thuật cho giới Gay nổi tiếng thê giới đó, cái thằng hướng dẫn viên của đoàn tôi cugn có lần make love nhầm với em Gay, chỉ đến lúc ...... mới biết là GAY , chạy mất cả dép. GAy ở đây đẹp thiên thần luôn mình thấy con gái xịn còn chạy xa so với mấy em GAY. Khi các bạn tới PATAYA sẽ được xem bon GAY biểu diễn , trời ơi nếu bảo đó là bọn GAY thi ko ai tin , ăn mặc rồi biểu diễn ca nhạc các loại ko thua kém gì dân chuyên nghệp, trên cả tuyệt vời hic..hic.Tôi cùng một ông bạn cũng đã ôm nhầm một em GAY trong 1 sàn nhảy disco ở PATAYA kiểm tra em đó tại chỗ thì có đầy đủ cả cả trên cả dưới ,mỗi tội tuy hơi say vì rượu tôi vẫn thấy khuôn mặt em có cái cằm bạnh ra , trời ơi thế là kéo ông bạn chạy ngay chỗ khác.. hú hồn
thôi kể dến đây thôi anh em nào muốn hỏi thêm thì cứ hỏi vô tư nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunoi

trai thái lan xinh  :cuoi1:

----------

